# ROD BUILDING



## selfmade 514 (Feb 3, 2011)

INTERESTED IN BUILDING A ROD, WAS WONDERING IF ANY ONE HAD SUGGESTIONS AS TO WHERE I CAN BUY ROD BLANKS, FOUND A FEW SITES ON LINE BUT WAS WONDERING IF ANY ONE HAD THEM IN THE MUSKEGON / GRAND RAPIDS AREA.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Eilers Rod Shop Shelby has it all.
198 N Michigan ave.
231 861 0086
Call before you go as he is semi retired.


----------



## selfmade 514 (Feb 3, 2011)

awesome! thank you, ill definitely check it out.


----------



## fish2much (Oct 16, 2009)

Check out Sportsman Direct in Harrison Township:

38989 Jefferson Ave, Harrison Charter Township, MI 48045

http://sportsmensdirect.com/shop/rod-building/


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

fish2much said:


> Check out Sportsman Direct in Harrison Township:
> 
> 38989 Jefferson Ave, Harrison Charter Township, MI 48045
> 
> http://sportsmensdirect.com/shop/rod-building/


Sportsman Direct only has rod building stuff for ice rods. You will find far better selection from the online shops.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Mudhole.com


----------



## Dpricher (Mar 9, 2016)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Mudhole.com


I have used them for my last several builds and the service is fast and prices are fair.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Hopefully one of u guys can help me out. I'm getting ready to build a new rod (full size) and I wanna get one (weight wise) that's very close to a rod I bought. Problem is I can't find any info on the weight of just the blank. The Rod is a 9'6 glx steelhead. I called loomis but the wouldn't give me that info, not really sure why. Can anyone of u guys help me out. 

Tnks
Burgundy


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Hopefully one of u guys can help me out. I'm getting ready to build a new rod (full size) and I wanna get one (weight wise) that's very close to a rod I bought. Problem is I can't find any info on the weight of just the blank. The Rod is a 9'6 glx steelhead. I called loomis but the wouldn't give me that info, not really sure why. Can anyone of u guys help me out.
> 
> Tnks
> Burgundy


You obviously know the length of the rod and number of sections and the type of modulus graphite etc. So. get a micrometer and accurately measure the diameter of the tip and the butt and find the appropriate rod blank.

Hope I'm being helpful, That's my .02


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

So this will be my first open water Rod that I'm building. If I buy a 10'6 blank can I cut it to size (from the butt section) to obtain the length I want (really want a 9'9 length). I know it will void the warranty but that's a chance I'm good with. Tnks for the help

Burgundy


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

You sure can, and with some manufacturers it won't void the warranty either. Be advised though, anytime you shorten a blank, doesn't matter which end, you will be creating a slower action. Adding 3" to a 9'6" blank might be a better option IMO.


----------



## Sweet Daddy Krugs (Oct 29, 2016)

Check out Janns Netcraft in Maumee. They will have everything you need and more..


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Sweet Daddy Krugs said:


> Check out Janns Netcraft in Maumee. They will have everything you need and more..


Yeah that's who I'm looking at. More than likely it will be a Batson rainshadow.


----------



## smitty1975 (Aug 20, 2013)

selfmade 514 said:


> INTERESTED IN BUILDING A ROD, WAS WONDERING IF ANY ONE HAD SUGGESTIONS AS TO WHERE I CAN BUY ROD BLANKS, FOUND A FEW SITES ON LINE BUT WAS WONDERING IF ANY ONE HAD THEM IN THE MUSKEGON / GRAND RAPIDS AREA.


I always used Jann's netcraft out of Toledo, good website, great people.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Changed my mind, talked with lureparts.com and they convinced me to do a new Gary loomis blank


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmmm. I didn't think loomis sold blanks anymore? I used to build all my own. Hopefully the blanks are available again?


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

Rasputin said:


> Hmmm. I didn't think loomis sold blanks anymore? I used to build all my own. Hopefully the blanks are available again?


Gary Loomis sold blanks when he owned G.Loomis. When he sold the company to Shimano (1997 I think it was) they stopped selling blanks & as part of the sales agreement Gary was under a no compete clause. Gary now designs blanks for Temple Fork Outfitters in Dallas, TX. He has his signature series TFO blanks that you can buy from various rod blank suppliers.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Changed my mind, talked with lureparts.com and they convinced me to do a new Gary loomis blank


Gary Loomis' new company is called North Fork Composites. Supposedly they have recently filed chapter 11. Make sure you shop around before purchasing one of their blanks, they've had some good deals lately and you might be able to save a few bucks.


----------



## smitty1975 (Aug 20, 2013)

I been tying rods for 30 plus years, my dad was a Dick Swan disciple, he was building noodle rod before anyone called them noodle rods. Back in the day before "steelhead rods", or "Center Pin Rods", or "drift rods" we always tied on a fly rod blank, don't rule them out, might be able to find the length you want. I would never suggest cutting the butt section of a rod to get the length you want. Make sure you spine the rod before you tie it, critical step that most people don't pay attention to. I think they make the best "noodle rod", they load up nice, they handle light line great, you just need to feel them in person to get the right one. I bought my first blank at a Michigan steelheader show at the Lansing civic center, I was 13 years old, its a St. Croix blank I paid $12.00 I still use it today I'm 42. I don't know how many steelhead it has landed, but the fish might have a bounty on it. Good luck tying.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Zib said:


> Gary Loomis sold blanks when he owned G.Loomis. When he sold the company to Shimano (1997 I think it was) they stopped selling blanks & as part of the sales agreement Gary was under a no compete clause. Gary now designs blanks for Temple Fork Outfitters in Dallas, TX. He has his signature series TFO blanks that you can buy from various rod blank suppliers.


I didn't realize that. I've heard of TFO, does anyone have an opinion as to how they compare to the premium rods?


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

The fly rods are great but I don't like there casting and spinning rods. Just personal preference. Tnks for the heads up on Gary.


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

Rasputin said:


> I didn't realize that. I've heard of TFO, does anyone have an opinion as to how they compare to the premium rods?


I've wrapped a couple TFO blanks. 4 weight axiom (no longer made) and a 6 wt TiCRx. The Axiom is decent, but it's kind of tip-heavy. That said, it's durable and I have made a lot of good memories with it. The TiCrX is a beef stick for sure. I like it for streamers and mice, but there's a learning curve with loading that sucker, as I suspect there is with most xtra-fast blanks. One aspect of the TFO blanks that I do not care for is their big logo is printed on the blanks -other than your custom thread and handle/reel seat, it still has the look of a store bought rod due to the large logo. I guess you could cover it up with an extensive butt wrap, but I don't generally put them on my blanks, plus that would add a fair bit of weight once finished.

While I would love to be able to afford sage blanks as a go-to, everyday rod, that's not my reality. My son and I fish a lot and we're too hard on my equipment and things happen - rods break. That's why I wrap my own anyway. Frankly, I personally don't think you can get a better blank for the $ than MHX from mudhole. I personally find them to cast just a well as sage or orvis rods. My dad has several of them and he actually prefers the MHX 5 wt I built him for xmas a few years back. My last 10 rods were MHX blanks and I love them. I've wrapped 3 fly rods and 7 spinning blanks - great stuff. They remind me A LOT of old school IMX actually, although they seem a bit lighter and more responsive, if you can believe that. And they ar cheaper. The MHX steelie/salmon blanks are pretty dang nice. My favorite for walleye and inshore saltwater is the 8', 6-12lb hotshot blank (2pc). It does pretty decent with chromers too, but it's amazing at jigging eyes and does a fine job on snook, sea trout, redfish, etc, provided you have a good drag on your reel


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Benzie Rover said:


> I've wrapped a couple TFO blanks. 4 weight axiom (no longer made) and a 6 wt TiCRx. The Axiom is decent, but it's kind of tip-heavy. That said, it's durable and I have made a lot of good memories with it. The TiCrX is a beef stick for sure. I like it for streamers and mice, but there's a learning curve with loading that sucker, as I suspect there is with most xtra-fast blanks. One aspect of the TFO blanks that I do not care for is their big logo is printed on the blanks -other than your custom thread and handle/reel seat, it still has the look of a store bought rod due to the large logo. I guess you could cover it up with an extensive butt wrap, but I don't generally put them on my blanks, plus that would add a fair bit of weight once finished.
> 
> While I would love to be able to afford sage blanks as a go-to, everyday rod, that's not my reality. My son and I fish a lot and we're too hard on my equipment and things happen - rods break. That's why I wrap my own anyway. Frankly, I personally don't think you can get a better blank for the $ than MHX from mudhole. I personally find them to cast just a well as sage or orvis rods. My dad has several of them and he actually prefers the MHX 5 wt I built him for xmas a few years back. My last 10 rods were MHX blanks and I love them. I've wrapped 3 fly rods and 7 spinning blanks - great stuff. They remind me A LOT of old school IMX actually, although they seem a bit lighter and more responsive, if you can believe that. And they ar cheaper. The MHX steelie/salmon blanks are pretty dang nice. My favorite for walleye and inshore saltwater is the 8', 6-12lb hotshot blank (2pc). It does pretty decent with chromers too, but it's amazing at jigging eyes and does a fine job on snook, sea trout, redfish, etc, provided you have a good drag on your reel


That is great information. I always loved the IMX blanks. I'll check that out. Makes me want to go out and break a rod so I have an excuse. Wait, I don't need an excuse, do I?


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

Mr Burgundy said:


> The fly rods are great but I don't like there casting and spinning rods. Just personal preference. Tnks for the heads up on Gary.


Burgundy -

In case you have not purchased that new 9',6" blank - I strongly recommend you check out the ST1141 or ST1142 from Mudhole. I like them more than the old GLX line myself, but of course it's all personal preference. Plus they are under $90. Very hard to beat.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Benzie Rover said:


> Burgundy -
> 
> In case you have not purchased that new 9',6" blank - I strongly recommend you check out the ST1141 or ST1142 from Mudhole. I like them more than the old GLX line myself, but of course it's all personal preference. Plus they are under $90. Very hard to beat.


Will definitely take a look, it was really nice meeting u last year on the bridge in benzonia.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm going to try one of those mhx rods, I think I'll try a 9 ft 3 wt. Any advice?


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

The specs and price on the mhx stuff is really interesting. Talked with a guy on the phone about them and will be ordering a few to mess around with. Tnks for the heads up river, u rock


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

So I built 2 of the mhx 9' 3 weights this winter. Looking forward to trying them out in a week or so. If I like them, I think I'm going to try a 6 wt next.


----------



## Sweet Daddy Krugs (Oct 29, 2016)

Talk to Keith at Rod Components USA in Prudenville.. Check out the American Tackle Bushido Fly blanks.. They fish very well, and are priced well below what you would expect from a blank of this caliber.


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Durkees Outdoor World can give you significant savings on your Mudhole orders. He is located in Richville.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I built a 3 wt mhx over the winter , finally used it last night, very pleased. Thanks for the tip.


----------

